#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-27
<ianto> markjones: Wyt ti am wneud y prawf? Wi'n gallu dy ychwagenu felly
<markjones> yndw, ond dwi ddim yn y sianel
<markjones> wnai cymryd o boyo
<ianto> Iawn ac wedyn wnai dy ychwagenu i'r graph/llun
<ianto> Espreon: Grargh?
<Espreon> A random interjection used to signify things such as despair, anguish, ...
<ianto> Oh alright
<Espreon> ... related to "blargh".
<Espreon> ... and "mlargh"
<Espreon> And there is no "nglargh" 'cause English phonotactics.
<Espreon> Oh well.
<Espreon> ianto: Have you worked on the BfW translation at all? (Just curious)
<Espreon> ... since I was gone.
<ianto> Espreon: Not particularly, I can soon though I'm still configuring my Gentoo setup
<Espreon> Ah, so you use Gentoo?
<ianto> I do ;)
<ianto> Installing NetBeans atm
<Espreon> My desktop uses Instant Gentoo (Sabayon... tee hee).
<Espreon> ... nowadays, I just use it as Sabayon.
<Espreon> ... and not as Gentoo.
<Espreon> Heh heh.
<ianto> I don't see the point in Sabayon to be honest ;)
<Espreon> It has its uses.
<Espreon> But meh.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night . sleep well.
<ianto> nos da
<ianto> Kaia: Croeso
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-28
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<ianto> brobostigon: You still there?
<brobostigon> ianto: yes, i am just cooking.
<ianto> brobostigon: Ah okay, has Coderscore/William contact you at all?
<ianto> *contacted
<brobostigon> ianto: not that i know of. no.
<ianto> brobostigon: Okay 1 moment I'll upload the email
<ianto> brobostigon: http://pastebin.com/dmcStU0n (I've set it to expire after 1 day)
<brobostigon> ianto: ok, let me read when i have finished cooking.
 * brobostigon nomnoms chicken, rice and spicy sauce.
<brobostigon> ianto: ok, i will have a look,
<brobostigon> ianto: ok, i will look through my backups to see if i have a copy, as i have reinstalled since then.
<ianto> brobostigon: Okay thanks :)
<brobostigon> ianto: no worries :)
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-30
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-08-31
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Kaia> ianto: Diolch yn fawr
<brobostigon> good evening Kaia :)
<ianto> Kaia: Eithaf hwyr, onid wyt!? :p
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> Bye
<brobostigon> good night ianto
<ianto> Night ;)
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> Nos da
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-02
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<ianto> Kaia: Onid wyt ti'n siarad neu dysgu Cymraeg, wyt?
<ianto> A tithau, plod
<brobostigon> ianto: i had a look for that documant package, that you mentioned the other day, i had a look thorugh all backups, and didnt find anything,.
<ianto> Fi di creu sianel newydd ##cymraeg er mwyn i greu siawns i bobl defnyddio'u Cymraeg neu helpu dysgwyr
<ianto> brobostigon: Ok no problem, thanks for looking
<brobostigon> ianto: no worries.
<ianto> markjones: Ello butt
<markjones> shwma' cont?
<markjones> :O
<ianto> Ey, dwyt ti ddim yn dod o Gaernarfon, ti ddim yn cael defnydd o'r gair 'na
<markjones> nacdw, ond dwi'n ddod o Arfon :)
<Kaia> Never around now ianto, busy with work
<ianto> Kaia: What are you working as?
<Kaia> three jobs at the moment
<ianto> Wow o
<ianto> k
<Kaia> I like work obviously
<ianto> Help me get a job in Aber then ;)
<Kaia> i can't, no jobs in aber
<Kaia> i'm in bridgend
<ianto> Very true :(
<Kaia> otherwise i would be living in aber with bf
<ianto> The footballer?
<Kaia> yeah
<ianto> Okie dokes
<ianto> Kaia: http://identi.ca/conversation/95747064#notice-96462185 Heh :/
<ianto> Aberguild is messed up
<Kaia> indeed
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> nos da
<brobostigon> nos da ianto and Kaia o/
<Kaia> nos da brob 0/
#ubuntu-cym 2014-08-27
<DS-McGuire> Hello! I have requested to join this group on launchpad. I live in Cwmbran in Wales.
